
A Mesmerizing 3-D Vision of New York as Pure Data - randyme
http://www.citylab.com/design/2015/09/a-mesmerizing-3-d-vision-of-new-york-as-pure-data/406870/
======
thomasrossi
Is the data meaning something or just textures? It is very nice though

